# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Atomic Labs Tren Ace

## crashfirepm53



----------


## crashfirepm53

100mg/ml 10ml bottle definitely overfilled no pip. I'll update in a week.

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> 100mg/ml 10ml bottle definitely overfilled no pip. I'll update in a week.


My source adds about .5cc extra so when you push the air bubble out what you loose doesn't affect you

----------


## krugerr

> My source adds about .5cc extra so when you push the air bubble out what you loose doesn't affect you


I'd be wary of a source that does that. Although Raw materials aren't that expensive, in the end these labs are there to make money, giving away a free 0.5ml adds up if you're producing a lot of gear!

Edit** 

I've never used Atomic Labs though - so I can't comment on them. Just my 2 cents about 'free gear'  :Smilie:

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> I'd be wary of a source that does that. Although Raw materials aren't that expensive, in the end these labs are there to make money, giving away a free 0.5ml adds up if you're producing a lot of gear!


That's a good point krugerr although it is a homebrew

----------


## krugerr

> That's a good point krugerr although it is a homebrew


Ah if it's a small production then it's not so bad. I just had images of a UGL under dosing to compensate for extra oil.

----------


## slimshady01

just saw this double post.. Let us know how it treats you..

----------

